# All The More Reason Not To Do The Lotto- Missing Winners



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Please excuse me if this has already been posted by another member.....

I stopped doing the Lotto on 10th Oct when they increased the choice of numbers, vastly increasing the odds against you winning any prize.

Today I noticed on the National Lottery Results Page a message, which for some reason I am unable to cut and paste:-

'BREAKING NEWS: Where are the FOUR missing Lotto millionaires from Saturday 10th October?

We can now reveal the areas where our missing Lottery millionaires bought their tickets. *For a short time on the night of the draw our website displayed a test screen of dummy Lotto Millionaire Raffle Numbers.* So we're asking all players to check and re-check their numbers against the codes below to see if there is a £1M cheque waiting for you.'

It then goes on to list the numbers and locations of the four missing tickets, one in Leeds.

(The highlighting is mine).

What the heck are they playing at? The likelyhood is that the four missing winners checked their tickets against the false numbers, then threw them away or destroyed them. The prizes will never be claimed.

This is an absolute scandal and inexcusable. The chances are that those prizes will never be claimed.

I can't recall seeing anything in the media about the dummy numbers, *can any of you out there?

*I have also searched unsuccessfully on line for mention of the false numbers, without success. I cannot believe the media not having a field day with this.

This also bodes the question, 'How many times has this happened before?'

It is quite obvious that Camelot are totally unsuitable to run the lottery, first having increased the odds, then publishing false figures. At the very least, there should be sackings at an executive level for gross incompetence.

Grrrrrr








Roger


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I do my Lotto online and thus get text messages advising of any winning lines and auto payment into my bank account and so I can't forget to play or claim - regardless of the likelihood of winning anything substantial I play it because I like to. Also I know 2 people in the winning enclosure, one with a syndicate share of £250,000 and another of £5.7million. It does happen to some, but you can't win it if you aren't in it


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I also stopped when the odds of having the winning numbers changed. I will continue to do the euro and thunderball sometimes, but not everytime. I enter online so trust the emails to arrive. They have so far but for small amounts.
Putting a "test screen" of numbers online is daft, unless it was very clearly marked so.
Regards
p-c


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sprinta said:


> I do my Lotto online and thus get text messages advising of any winning lines and auto payment into my bank account and so I can't forget to play or claim - regardless of the likelihood of winning anything substantial I play it because I like to. Also I know 2 people in the winning enclosure, one with a syndicate share of £250,000 and another of £5.7million. It does happen to some, but you can't win it if you aren't in it


Same as use, we do two tickets for the Euro lottery and dropped to a single for the Lottery when the price went up.

Peter


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have cancelled my two lines on a Wed and two lines on a Sat since the numbers went up. I also cancelled the Postcode lottery and saving £656 per year. I will just do a lucky dip every now and then. It's getting wet to expensive.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler alert - Lottery results - Yeah - Right...*

I used to do the lottery back in the day.

Now that I've grown up, I quit - and save whatever it used to cost.

It's a game for mugs (IMHO)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like Roger, we stopped doing it too when they moved the goal posts even further away, we did though only we do it when away in the van, it's nice to have a little flutter now and then, but they are taking the wee with these new numbers.

I wonder what they're taking are like now a couple of weeks on, wasn't 14 million:1 enough odds for them to make a few quid, greedy barstewards.


----------

